# New Ride



## Rockabilly_Racer (Aug 1, 2008)

I just picked up a sweet 2010 Defy Advanced 3 yesterday...What a sweet ride...I am working on getting some pictures up here!


----------



## davobc (Oct 25, 2010)

congrats man. funny enough, I also bought a 2010 defy advanced 3 yesterday! I'm stoked!


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

And congrats to both of you. I got me a 2011 Adv 4 a couple of months ago, and it is the smartest purchase I have made yet, bike or not. These bikes totally rawk. We expect lots of pixxors and detailed ride reports on new bikes around here, BTW.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

Congrats, I also bought a 2011 defy 3 on sunday:thumbsup:


----------

